# Just starting out :) 19y0 F



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

How do I upload photos?
Oh and also can we post erotic photos on here???


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 11, 2011)

check the stickies in the beginers forum.  and you can't post nudes, not sure where the line is on erotic since the admins won't really discuss it with us.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so here's one of the first pictures I ever did: Do you like it? Have you got any tips/hints etc???


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like its out of focus. Also don't care for the selective coloring used. Check flickr out for baby pictures. There are a ton that will give you plenty of ideas.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

It is out of focus and under exposed. Also selective coloring is used to pull your focus to the subject of the picture. I don't think it works here because I am assuming that the subject is the baby and not the rattle.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

ajkramer87 said:


> Looks like its out of focus. Also don't care for the selective coloring used. Check flickr out for baby pictures. There are a ton that will give you plenty of ideas.


 
I appreciate the criticism, I didn't notice it was out of focus especially on her arm until you pointed it out. Do you think a sharpening tool would fix that?


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like its out of focus. Also don't care for the selective coloring used. Check flickr out for baby pictures. There are a ton that will give you plenty of ideas.
> ...


 
Unfortunately not, there really isn't anyway to fix a picture that is out of focus. Try re-shooting


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 11, 2011)

:er:

I'm not falling for the banana in the tailpipe.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> :er:
> 
> I'm not falling for the banana in the tailpipe.


 
I thought it was supposed to be a potato!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 11, 2011)

Your going to have parts out of focus when shooting at f/3.5. The entire picture looks out of focus to me. When shooting people you want to focus on the eyes. As was said you cant fix OoF pictures. Just keep shooting.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > :er:
> ...



Not when you're Axel Foley it isn't.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahhh gotcha.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

ajkramer87 said:


> Your going to have parts out of focus when shooting at f/3.5. The entire picture looks out of focus to me. When shooting people you want to focus on the eyes. As was said you cant fix OoF pictures. Just keep shooting.


 Ok thanks!


MissCream said:


> It is out of focus and under exposed. Also selective coloring is used to pull your focus to the subject of the picture. I don't think it works here because I am assuming that the subject is the baby and not the rattle.


I like the selective colouring. It is artistic and very popular these days. It doesn't pull away from the picture in my opinion because I centered the subject matter and then had the toy to the far left


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so I tried sharpening it anyway, it looks more artsy but you are correct of course with that it is still out of focus




So I have this other image: Do you think it looks out of focus too or any tips/hints for this? I try to make my photos artistic and sometimes forget to check everything else (These are of my daughter so its no biggey anyways)




I thank you for your opinion and everything you have to say and will take it all on board


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> It is out of focus and under exposed. Also selective coloring is used to pull your focus to the subject of the picture. I don't think it works here because I am assuming that the subject is the baby and not the rattle.


I like the selective colouring. It is artistic and very popular these days. It doesn't pull away from the picture in my opinion because I centered the subject matter and then had the toy to the far left[/QUOTE]

This whole sentence is a no no lol. 
Google rule of thirds and the purpose of selective coloring.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > It is out of focus and under exposed. Also selective coloring is used to pull your focus to the subject of the picture. I don't think it works here because I am assuming that the subject is the baby and not the rattle.
> ...



This whole sentence is a no no lol. 
Google rule of thirds and the purpose of selective coloring.[/QUOTE]

I understand that, Ive take art for years and I thankyou for pointing it out- But in alot of cases would you not say EVERYBODY has a different photography style? If I used that rule on every photo I wouldn't stand out or be different which is my main aim- Unless you think I can do that and use the rule???


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

The second picture is out of focus as well. When your taking pictures of your daughter, try not to cut of pieces of her body, she's too cute to cut of part of her little face! 


Your profile says your starting a photography business?


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream said:
> ...


 


> I understand that, Ive take art for years and I thankyou for pointing it out- But in alot of cases would you not say EVERYBODY has a different photography style? If I used that rule on every photo I wouldn't stand out or be different which is my main aim- Unless you think I can do that and use the rule???


 
You can still have your own style but with a better understanding of composition.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> The second picture is out of focus as well. When your taking pictures of your daughter, try not to cut of pieces of her body, she's too cute to cut of part of her little face!
> 
> 
> Your profile says your starting a photography business?


 Ok thanks for the tip (thats why i joined up),
Yes I plan to. I have had several people ask me to do photos for them already and have got great references. A couple of years ago I got top marks for photography in all of Australasia. 
But, my photos were very very very artistic which is nice if someone is wanting them as canvas art. I just haven't quite got the hang of professional photos in which everything is perfect.
I won't be starting it for a while- Im doing a course in the meantime and will be buying a MUCH BETTER camera (which is half the problem) but until then I may as well get as much advice as possible


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > The second picture is out of focus as well. When your taking pictures of your daughter, try not to cut of pieces of her body, she's too cute to cut of part of her little face!
> ...


 
Cool 

Along with a better camera start researching lighting because in my opinion that is just important!

Good luck!


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the type of pictures I like doing, One that says alot but is very simple :


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> karissabest said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream said:
> ...


 
Yea, thanks. These are my older photos my newer ones have lighting and backdrop and they look AWESOME if I may be cocky for a moment.
But I worry about posting them, seeing as Im just starting out I would hate for them to be stolen.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

A rising star!


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my watermark Ive made....Ive had trouble making the backround transparent as Im using GIMP (I do have photoshop but find Gimp easier and better)
Im wondering if you have any suggestions about it and whether you would know how to make backround transparent. Ive tried selecting area then clearing than saving as a gif file but it didn't work???
Thanks again!


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A rising star!


 
awwww thankyou that means alot!


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't used gimp before so I'm not sure!

You should just post your new ones, I wouldn't worry about them getting stole if you have your watermark on them.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

So this was part of an erotic self-portrait series I did.
It is unusual as it appears like art. I did quite a bit to the image to get it to this.
What are you thoughts. And before you ask (as embarrassing as it is) yes it is me


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I haven't used gimp before so I'm not sure!
> 
> You should just post your new ones, I wouldn't worry about them getting stole if you have your watermark on them.


 
If im 19 and know how to get rid of a watermark im sure someone who has been in the industry for say 10 years would be able to???


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

Its not my sorta thing sorry but I'm not really a fan.

What kind of lighting did you get?


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used gimp before so I'm not sure!
> ...



Okay, well just make them really small resolution so that if they are copied then they wont be able to be used or printed.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> karissabest said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream said:
> ...


 
YES i could i guess.....But theres still issues with that because that also isnt hard to overcome...But I dont think anyone would boter anyways. Ok just let me watermark them and Ill post them in a bit.
Oh and also, 
That photo was more a trial i mean, It was at my dining room table at home and I had coke in my "plastic" wine glass lmao-
It was more the style I was worried about.
Im very artsy, maybe that will set me out from the crowd or people might not like it like you....


----------



## MissCream (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > karissabest said:
> ...


 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## reznap (Mar 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A rising star!


 
Clearly.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> This is the type of pictures I like doing, One that says alot but is very simple :


 
If you MUST do selective coloring... at least do it right.  I can see magenta halo around the index finger.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 11, 2011)

karissabest said:


> So this was part of an erotic self-portrait series I did.
> It is unusual as it appears like art. I did quite a bit to the image to get it to this.
> What are you thoughts. And before you ask (as embarrassing as it is) yes it is me


 
I don't know if I would call that an erotic photo. It looks more like you're about to fall over drunk rather than be erotic. Is the plate dirty? I can't tell it looks like mash potatoes, but if I were to make it erotic I would have left a full dinner plate, and get more feeling in your eyes and tension on your face. That will help give the impression that you're ready to go right now, screw this wonderful dinner we've prepared.... Erotic... That would seem more erotic to me than "hey I just finished dinner, let me finish this drink and then lets go." If it were possible it would be sweet to have the door to the bedroom in the background so you can see the bed. What lighting did you use for this? It looks very yellow, maybe you could correct the white balance in PP. Sorry if that's too much, I like the idea, and I think I see what you're going for. 

Cheers


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> So this was part of an erotic self-portrait series I did.
> It is unusual as it appears like art. I did quite a bit to the image to get it to this.
> What are you thoughts. And before you ask (as embarrassing as it is) yes it is me


 
Great storytelling. I gathered that you just had mexican food, and this is the epiphany moment when you realize that its not sitting oh so well.:lmao::lmao::lmao: Definately not erotic at all. There is more to erotic than having straps falling off. I am inclined to think that this is troll bait, but will play anyway.

Do some research on selective coloring. How to perform the technique properly and also how to utilize it effectively. All of your exposures, focus, white balance, and compositions are off. Try shooting some stuff outside in natural light, or next to a big window with some white curtains during the daytime. Cameras and lenses ( especially the cheaper ones ) don't fair so well indoors in dimly lit situations, so you are shooting yourself in the foot from the start. You can use flash to fix issues, but I would work on getting the shots right in optimal conditions first before diving into proper flash usage. Google "exposure triangle".


----------



## Emilymarie (Mar 12, 2011)

You still have a lot to learn. In your B&W images the midtones were way to muddy, you need to pull them up, your focusing if off, you need more PP practice. Offer free shoots to get more and much needed practice.  The rattle shot IMO was just not flattering at all. My eye went right to the rattle then I noticed the baby.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 12, 2011)

No one is going to steal your photos.  Post them full resolution with or without a watermark, your safe.

As for your photos, the selective coloring is very out of place on everyone.  Only use SC when you want to intentionally draw attention to an are or subject which otherwise might be missed or overlooked.

And as other have stated, work on focus and lighting,  You have a good start,





p!nK


----------



## jake337 (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > The second picture is out of focus as well. When your taking pictures of your daughter, try not to cut of pieces of her body, she's too cute to cut of part of her little face!
> ...



Can we see some of this "top marks" photography?

Also where is australasia?


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Also where is australasia?


 
here: Australasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jake337 (Mar 12, 2011)

Overread said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Also where is australasia?
> ...


 
lol, I know but most people describe honors from a place, not a region right?  Maybe she's the only photographer from one of the smaller land masses.....


----------



## photocist (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread is a joke, right?


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, I originally thought so and that just maybe the OP was bored. But now I am not so sure. Don't mean this to be catty either just boggled over the OP's comments and while self-confidence is seriously sexy, there must be some evidence to back it up. Clearly I have missed it.


----------



## photocist (Mar 12, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I'm not sure, I originally thought so and that just maybe the OP was bored. But now I am not so sure. Don't mean this to be catty either just boggled over the OP's comments and while self-confidence is seriously sexy, there must be some evidence to back it up. Clearly I have missed it.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> karissabest said:
> 
> 
> > So this was part of an erotic self-portrait series I did.
> ...


 
PART OF AN EROTIC SERIES YOU DUMB ARSE BUT IM NOT GOING TO POST NUDE PICS ON HERE WITH RUDE PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO SEE


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 12, 2011)

Clearly you cannot read or interpret anything I said. Did I say anything about being nude? No. Did I say change what you're wearing? No.Did I say you had to listen to anything I said? No. Eroticism doesn't have to have anything to do with being nude. You could have an intensely erotic photo with a woman fully dressed, in a turtle neck, jeans, and tennis shoes. Being erotic is to arouse sexual desire.

 You asked for our thoughts on the image. Don't get all upset if you don't like what we say. Obviously by reading other peoples posts they also didn't get this being an Erotic series self portrait  either. If you want us to say oh great, wonderful job, you're amazing, perfect photography!! Then what is the point of posting pictures in the first place. Forums exist so we can learn from each other and share ideas. Sorry my critique was to harsh for you, but if this was harsh, good luck on any Internet Forum.

I mean none of this in a rude way, nor was my comments on your photo rude, I was simply stating my ideas and comments towards your photo. If you meant it in another way which I'm not understanding. Please explain to me what you mean this photo to express so that I can understand it. 

Cheers


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> Clearly you cannot read or interpret anything I said. Did I say anything about being nude? No. Did I say change what you're wearing? No.Did I say you had to listen to anything I said? No. Eroticism doesn't have to have anything to do with being nude. You could have an intensely erotic photo with a woman fully dressed, in a turtle neck, jeans, and tennis shoes. Being erotic is to arouse sexual desire.
> 
> You asked for our thoughts on the image. Don't get all upset if you don't like what we say. Obviously by reading other peoples posts they also didn't get this being an Erotic series self portrait  either. If you want us to say oh great, wonderful job, you're amazing, perfect photography!! Then what is the point of posting pictures in the first place. Forums exist so we can learn from each other and share ideas. Sorry my critique was to harsh for you, but if this was harsh, good luck on any Internet Forum.
> 
> ...


 
Well, that was meant to be directly at everyone not just you. So THIS IS TO EVERYONE: I joined this site to further my experience in photography and receive comments on improvements. Rather, people welcomed warmly by saying I was a joke and criticizing EVERYTHING. Every photo has upsides and things that could be kept the way they are? For instance the whole image might be awful except for the perspective. Generally people point out the flaws then say something positive, so then you know you're at least doing something right. For everyone calling me a joke: Did you not start somewhere? This is why I am here- Not to be criticized but rather pointed in a good direction. You should be ashamed that you have stooped so low as to make someone feel incompetent just because you are either bored or don't want to help someone. To be honest, I was shocked at the responses.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> PART OF AN EROTIC SERIES YOU DUMB ARSE BUT IM NOT GOING TO POST NUDE PICS ON HERE WITH RUDE PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO SEE



Erotica, sorry, good erotica rarely displays nudity.  Much like Hitchcock would elude to horror without showing blood, guts and gore.  The genuine artist will leave it to the viewers imagination to connect the dots.

I haven't read all the posts because this seems to be another boring thread, but you have much to learn about photography particularly if you wish to start a photography business.

There have been some pearls of wisdom given to you thus far (thanks MissCream) but you have to understand the motivation...... to improve your skill set so that you are in a better position to start that business of yours.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

Hon how do you expect to grown if you cant accept the critique. You made a pretty bold statement saying your well known and have been studying for a while. Yet your pictures are very amateur. If you expect us to take you seriously you need to show us why. There are tonnes of people that join this forum every day and some are trolling, proclaiming to be amazing and yet the stuff they post is anything but. If you want to be taken seriously, you take the picture you think is best, tell us why and what was going through your head when you took it, the settings you took it at and then we give you feed back. You then take that critique and glean whatever you find helpful. Making excuses should not be part of that process. Give us the information ahead of time and then you won't have to explain the whys.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

*Here are some I took yesterday while trying to take on things said. Do you think I am at least improving? And please don't post (includes EVERYONE) if you are just going to be an awful person towards me. I haven't treated you like **** so treat me with the same respect.*


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> Here are some I took yesterday while trying to take on things said. Do you think I am at least improving? And please don't post (includes EVERYONE) if you are just going to be an awful person towards me. I haven't treated you like **** so treat me with the same respect.


 
Is the shouting necessary?

Your pictures suck. Wanna know why?


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

kundalini said:


> karissabest said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some I took yesterday while trying to take on things said. Do you think I am at least improving? And please don't post (includes EVERYONE) if you are just going to be an awful person towards me. I haven't treated you like **** so treat me with the same respect.
> ...


 Not if you are going to speak to me like that. I would rather learn from someone kind and respectful


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok first things first. You need to read up on composition and rule of thirds. What most find pleasing in the structure of the photograph. Yours are lacking this principle and makes them kinda of look snapshotish for lack of a better word. Grab the book understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson or the Photographers Eye by Michael Freeman. Once you have read those and started applying the principles to your pictures I bet you will find them better received.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> *Here are some I took yesterday while trying to take on things said. Do you think I am at least improving? And please don't post (includes EVERYONE) if you are just going to be an awful person towards me. I haven't treated you like **** so treat me with the same respect.*



Honestly?

The first photo looks like it's taken at a family reunion with a cell phone for the purpose of showing Grandma that you're '3 months along'.  
Exposure and white balance are out of the ballpark. That, or it's a Walgreens print that's been sitting in the front dash of your car for 6 years.

The second is too contrasty, shadows are too deep, and what is that monstrosity growing out of that poor girls' neck?


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Ok first things first. You need to read up on composition and rule of thirds. What most find pleasing in the structure of the photograph. Yours are lacking this principle and makes them kinda of look snapshotish for lack of a better word. Grab the book understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson or the Photographers Eye by Michael Freeman. Once you have read those and started applying the principles to your pictures I bet you will find them better received.


 
ok thankyou for the polite response. I will definitely do this!
In the meantime, These photos were an attempt at rule of thirds and perspective. Do you think they are close to what you are pointing at? (I know they still need alot of work)


----------



## subscuck (Mar 12, 2011)

Google "making watermarks in gimp". That should help with your watermark issue.


----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Google "making watermarks in gimp". That should help with your watermark issue.


 
Thankyou but I don't need it. I finished making my watermark last night but these photos haven't been updated yet


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

The very last one is. But be careful when framing that you dont have distracting objects coming out of bodies. So trees coming out of someones head or the bush that is coming out of his side. Try and get some background separation when its really busy like that or move yourself or them so its not distracting from your subject.  The second not so much, you don't have a clear subject really. Sorry. The other thing is both of these are totally 100% out of focus. Practice on still objects until you get focusing down. Then move to people.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 12, 2011)

Noone is treating you with disrespect. We may have cracked a few jokes but I assure you it was not mean spirited. Ease up a bit. Noone on here has to give you an "atta boy" before being blunt and honest about the problems in your photography. Some people feel the need to operate that way, some don't. It doesn't mean they are being malicious, it just means they are busy and don't want to waste anymore of their time than they have to. 

How about sharing some info like your camera set up for instance and what you were going for with these shots? Your most recent don't really seem any better. You are clipping hands in both frames. Clipping the guys head in the second frame. The first has a very green colorcast to it and looks overexposed. The second frame has terrible lighting with shadows all over everyones face. Try finding more even lighting or waiting for a better time of day if you are going to plan for portraits. Also, the focus in the second one seems very soft especially given that its a small size and should hide that flaw more easily. Your focus should be on the eyes more than anything. This picture doesn't seem to have anything in focus. I would give advice, but I have no idea what you are using or not using. Do some reading on composition and read your camera manual as well. ( This is easily available on Google so that you can atleast get a rough idea of stuff and then others can help with any questions or confusion on here )


NOTE: I was talking about the previous two recent pics, not the rule of thirds attempts. The second of which was a decent effort. The biggest problem with everything that jumps out to me is the softness and low contrast of all of the shots. Perhaps look up some tutorials on gimp for adjusting levels/contrast and sharpening. Although, at this small of a size, if they are that soft it makes me think thats its something you should be fixing behind the camera and not in the post processing.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


> Not if you are going to speak to me like that. I would rather learn from someone kind and respectful



Cheers, that's a huge weight off my chest.  At least I didn't *SHOUT.*


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 12, 2011)

To much shadow on all the faces. What are you shooting with?


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## karissabest (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok. I know I need a lot of work I have been looking at rule of thirds etc (I forgot about these things I haven't done this stuff since school)
Here is one I have edited (I didn't take the image but my friend did)
Do you like the concept of it? Obviously the image is out-of-focus but that is due to the camera. Im meaning the artistic appeal.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

Just so you know, he's one of the people on here who actually knows his **** and you can learn a tonne from. I wouldn't be so quick to write him off. If it was me I would rather learn from someone who knows what he is talking about and can say no that sucks; than have someone blow smoke up my ass.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok stop and tell me what your concept of it is. It really shouldn't matter whether I like it or not. I don't for the record but that's because technically it has too many errors to get past to the artistic merit. Does that make sense? Give us your thoughts about why you took it this way, what you took it with and why you processed it the way you did.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 12, 2011)

You went to school for photography?


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Cream I think she is refering to high school.. Can you please tell us what you are shooting with?


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly I do not like the concept at all. It seems to me, everytime ive seen a photo edited in photoshop to be more artsy it ends up being ruined but thats starting out with a good photo in the first place. I do understand that some people like what you have done, people like it because its different I guess. I see the same type, styles on facebook everyday by the local photographers that call their selves professional because they can spot color. If you were to take a bit of any advice, I would just stop editing your photos for a while learn one step at a time. Learn your camera, possibly some technique and composition. It really helps if the photo was interesting in the first place, if you must edit in these manors. 

What camera are you using anyhow? Just to get an idea of what we can do to help you with what you have. The camera doesn't make the photographer.


----------



## reznap (Mar 12, 2011)

Please post more photos.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

karissabest said:


>


 
Very cool! I can't stop looking at it!
I know it's odd, but I get it.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys are horrible. 




I love tpf.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

What? I love it. I am seriously oddly drawn to it. Isn't that what art is all about?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What? I love it. I am seriously oddly drawn to it. Isn't that what art is all about?



Does this ring a bell?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

Kids in the hall!

Remember chicken lady?


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 12, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## MissCream (Mar 12, 2011)

Bitter, you're such a douche!!!!


I love it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

Haters will hate. *shrug*


----------



## MissCream (Mar 12, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Haters will hate. *shrug*


 
You officially can not use the word haters when you are in your forties. 

Although I bet you would be the cool dad 





Lol I'm just messing with you....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

Rules are meant to be broken. Dig?


----------



## MissCream (Mar 12, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Rules are meant to be broken. Dig?


 
Word!

Power to the people!!!!!!!


----------



## karissabest (Mar 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> karissabest said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Thanks, I think. I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not?
And I'm officially quitting Im better going to an actual website rather than a forum you guys are all arseholes (except you i think), and Im sick of your laughter in my face and utter rudeness. You call yourself adults? Do u consider yourself mature? I'd say your a pack of losers who don't know how to take photos themselves. I haven't seen any good examples so far?? Plain, boring and no artistic appeal. 
Just saying..
DouchE BAGS.
Again, Not directed at bitter jeweller.


----------



## FranDaMan (Mar 13, 2011)

You are funny lady !
If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen I say.

Good luck on your amazing photography career


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me applaud some members here for their utter patience with Karissa! 
I'm not sure I could have had it... 
Karissa, you cannot be serious, you must be trolling with us. 
This is not photography, nor is any (!) of the examples you're showing us art, not even in the broadest sense. 
You can't be seriously telling us you are a successful photographer, and growing into making a business from it, not with ANY of the examples you've shown us so far, can you? I can't believe it. Self-confidence might help when you want to start a business, but will megalomania help? I wonder... 

Sorry, this is very, very different from what I usually type out here on these forums, being a mod and all, but I'm also a member, and well, yes, let me say this again: I applaud all of you who have been patient with Karissa for their virtue of patience. I admire you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 13, 2011)

karissabest said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > karissabest said:
> ...


 
Hey OP, my name is Blatant Honesty (despite inferring that it may be Tyler due to my username). This photo is not out of focus due to the camera. Do you expect us to believe that you used some kind of f/-1.2 lens that can selectively choose depth of field and bend the space/time continuum just to achieve proper focus? You made 3/4 of the photo blurry in Picknik, and the part that you didn't touch is just out of focus. 

No one is going to steal your images BELIEVE ME. You may have got "top marks" in all of Australasia, but I have an extremely hard time believing that. So I chose not to believe it. If you had got "top marks", it would be clear to me that everyone else was shooting with a cell phone camera, and had their thumb over the optics the entire time, but still decided to submit mostly black photos for credit (with some skin tones from their thumb if the light was bright enough).  There's really no desire (*I mean a complete lack*) for your images anywhere on the net, and there's really no need for you to be rude to members that are trying to help you that have had MUCH MORE experience in the field than you. 

If you'd like to go to another website to get your back patted, and maybe even a "good job", no one's going to lose sleep over it. You'll get positive reinforcement for images that are not good, and you will not learn anything. Answer me this, at 19 years old, do you consider yourself to be an adult? Do you think that you approached the situation with a mature attitude? I don't. I think it's very obvious that you are young and unable to accept critique. 

One thing you have going for you is your ability to distinguish sarcasm on the internet. Bitter Jeweler is perhaps the most serious member here, and he'd never give anyone with an attitude problem the runaround when they're asking for help...


----------



## iamcdn (Mar 13, 2011)

This feels like the first few episodes of American Idol


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't drank in nearly three years... but after all the trolling in this thread, I think I'm gonna have to start again. GOOD LAWD you all are some patient people!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 13, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!



You mean the CHECKBOOK-holder.....


----------



## Onemarshboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Patience of an absolute saint MissCream. 
Apologies if it's not.....but this has to be a wind up!


----------



## photocist (Mar 13, 2011)

Im pretty sure every shot shown has been stolen from someone on facebook.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 13, 2011)

photocist said:


> Im pretty sure every shot shown has been stolen from someone on facebook.




You mean the exorcist... I mean erotic photo isn't an original?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 13, 2011)

The OP still has yet to answer any of the questions regarding her camera and gear. She pisses and moans about everyone not telling her what she WANTS to hear as opposed to the reality of things, and completely disregards what people have asked her. She has got to be a troll, and if she isn't I think the forum is better of without her because she is clearly incapable of having an objective conversation. 

OP, This is the last piece of advice you will receive from me if you do not take some initiative. Learn to take photos and stop with the terrible post processing. Its as if you are trying to perform brain surgery with a meat cleaver. Learn some basic composition and how to actually focus your camera correctly ( unfortunately we cannot help you hear because you refuse to listen and answer any important questions ). I don't care what credentials you think you have, you clearly have not showed ANY skill whatsoever to back up your absolutely insane claims. So pull your head out of your ass.


Noone cares how good you think you are or how good people have told you that you are. You claim you have "better photos" but as the saying goes: Put up or shut up! 

If the next response I see from you does not include a detailed description of the camera/lens combo being used, you will have the honor of being the first person on my ignore list where trolls belong.

Check your baggage at the door next time.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 13, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> The OP still has yet to answer any of the questions regarding her camera and gear. She pisses and moans about everyone not telling her what she WANTS to hear as opposed to the reality of things, and completely disregards what people have asked her. She has got to be a troll, and if she isn't I think the forum is better of without her because she is clearly incapable of having an objective conversation.
> 
> OP, This is the last piece of advice you will receive from me if you do not take some initiative. Learn to take photos and stop with the terrible post processing. Its as if you are trying to perform brain surgery with a meat cleaver. Learn some basic composition and how to actually focus your camera correctly ( unfortunately we cannot help you hear because you refuse to listen and answer any important questions ). I don't care what credentials you think you have, you clearly have not showed ANY skill whatsoever to back up your absolutely insane claims. So pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> ...


 
I want to say I checked her EXIF data and that she's using an Olympus Point and shoot. As for which model, I don't remember, they're all the same to me.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread has been a real gem, and honestly, I think it should be stickied for all noobs with high marks from all over the world.
Karissa "Best" had a real chance here to learn some ****, but like many noobs before her, her inflated ego (thanks, I'm sure to friends, family, Facebook, and the rest of Astralasia) has really done her a disservice.
Thinking that selective color is hot right now, and a style of her own? Yowza.

Once again, TPF has come thru with flying colors and weeded out another big-headed noob with too much attitude and very little knowledge.

Karissa, I suggest you either A. be humbled, and come back with modesty ready to learn and recognize your faults B. reregister with a new user name and start all over, or C. go back to the ego stroking friends convinced that you're the ****.

I have a pretty good idea which one will be selected.

Thanks for the fun though.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 13, 2011)

karissabest said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > karissabest said:
> ...


 
I am not being sarcastic. I love it.
I am not saying it is a show winner. But it has some interesting twisted qualities to it. I still _really_ :heart: it.
BTW, I hope it's OK, I made this my desktop background. Don't worry, I wont redistribute it.


----------



## vtf (Mar 13, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I haven't drank in nearly three years... but after all the trolling in this thread, I think I'm gonna have to start again. GOOD LAWD you all are some patient people!!



It came with the update.


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy nuts, i didnt notice the 7 other pages of this thread, dont i look like the a**hole


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 13, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> Holy nuts, i didnt notice the 7 other pages of this thread, dont i look like the a**hole




Well... I didn't wanna say anything... but I guess since you did..... :lmao:


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha :lmao:


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 13, 2011)

I think this article might make the OP feel a little better.  I'm sure many have seen this before, but it is still quite funny.

OP, I don't think that TPF is exactly the target demographic for your photos.  A little thicker skin would be good, otherwise, I'd think it is much more helpful to have a specific question to go along with your photo.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## Pete'sGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Karissa, who may be a troll (or maybe not) has generated  7 pages of responses for her nonsense... I am also new and would  actually appreciate your feedback, but have only had 3 people respond to  my post so far, so please check out my photos.  Please, divert your attention from the lunatic for a second for a humble beginner's sake.  I will not react the  same way as Karissa, I promise!  I actually WANT to learn! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...gallery/238242-baby-portraits-c-c-please.html


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 13, 2011)

karissabest said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > karissabest said:
> ...


 Isnt artistic appeal more of a personal preference?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2011)

Troll or no troll - it seems like "karissa" (or whoever it is that hides behind the name and the alleged "19YoF") has gone off to greener pastures, anyway, and we won't see any more of him/her/it. So there's no use in keeping this thread open. Hence I close it for the sake of other newcomers like Pete'sGirl who can't seem to get replies to their posts, while a troll like this has everyone post (and post in vain, that's my opinion, as he/she/it's not only no longer reading it, or if he/she/it is then reading it for all different reasons than to learn anything about photography!). So: this is over and done with.


----------

